# Rainbow coloured wheels



## golfcrazy (May 20, 2007)

*Hi, I just came across these rainbow coloured wheels and just wanted some feedback*
*Anybody seen anything similar? How do they look spinning, light shone on them, etc.*












_Modified by golfcrazy at 4:37 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*








No dont do it


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*

*hi i belive they are called titanium colorted wheels and some of them look pretty neat but i think those look like poop and think that yes and awesome and wahoo and cool rays wheels makes a pretty neat set i dont know how wel a mk4 could pull them off but yeah and no.*


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (ninja_gaiden)*


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


















Chris


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

Those look as dumb as the headlights with the rainbow plastic.










_Modified by NoeVR6 at 3:31 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Tagless (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*

meh is all i can say..


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*

I recently went to a local car show and many of the JDM cars were rocking wheels with rainbow colored lips http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_I recently went to a local car show and many of the JDM cars were rocking wheels with rainbow colored lips http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Ricers


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*

they look nice i say do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (1_clean_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_clean_jetta* »_they look nice i say do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sarcasm?


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (Matty 20VT)*

you should oil up your entire car and make it all one giant rainbow


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_you should oil up your entire car and make it all one giant rainbow

Now thats pimp


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (Matty 20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matty 20VT* »_
Sarcasm?

no serious. why you got a problem.?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (1_clean_jetta)*


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (1_clean_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_clean_jetta* »_
no serious. why you got a problem.?

Lol. The wheels are terrible man. But hey, everyone has different opinions


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (Matty 20VT)*

i think youre onto something mike...


----------



## golfcrazy (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (sterkrazzy)*

Hehe lol. Love the comments!


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (1_clean_jetta)*

hey guys whats gayer.
rainbow colored lips or staggered wheels on a FWD car? Oh wait, staggered wheels that poke the **** out of the fenders on a FWD car?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*

Hot Import Nights here we come!!!


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_I recently went to a local car show and many of the JDM cars were rocking wheels with rainbow colored lips http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I believe it


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (NoeVR6)*


----------



## golfcrazy (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (1_clean_jetta)*

*1_clean_jetta which wheels did you get?*


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (golfcrazy)*


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^^Ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Multilug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Chris


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_









So sweet.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gt02jettaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt02jettaz* »_^^^Ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Multilug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Chris

uhm i dont think thats multilug














look at the first pic i posted of them


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gt02jettaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt02jettaz* »_^^^Ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Multilug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Chris

neither of the wheels are multilug


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Rainbow coloured wheels (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_









Well no wonder alot of japanese cars had them on. All it takes is 1 company with a good name behind it to do something dumb like that and it takes off. They probably got the idea from alot of people likeing the rainbow look that chrome headers get after awhile and burnt exhaust tips that kinda raindow up.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
uhm i dont think thats multilug














look at the first pic i posted of them

Indeed he is correct....still too many holes though, and none of those pictures show a MK4, let alone an european car.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*

this thread went from rainbows, to gays, to too many holes. are we coming full circle now?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*

Again...no MK4.... "our" cars just don't have the style design features to make these wheels look remotely look good. On some Asian cars they might work...


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I love em personally. However if you are gonna get some don't cop out and get cheap-o knock offs. Get the real thing. My lug nuts BTW:


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_Again...no MK4.... "our" cars just don't have the style design features to make these wheels look remotely look good. On some Asian cars they might work...

the same thing was said about single plate face vip wheels.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_I love em personally. However if you are gonna get some don't cop out and get cheap-o knock offs. Get the real thing. My lug nuts BTW:


i hate your car, but i love you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
i hate your car, but i love you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
The way I see it, the only way you can pull off something as unique as "Rays Metal Coat" is if you have the name to back it up. Other wise its a cheap knock off of something that in a few years everyone will hate and see as a dumb fad like the Vader style body kit you once had on your eclipse.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
the same thing was said about single plate face vip wheels. 

Let's see some MK4s with that style wheel then


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i'd rock em all day. not the OP's picture, but those gram lights id snag in a second for a decent price... sadly that wont happen any time soon.


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_
Let's see some MK4s with that style wheel then









Dubfetish's Lowenhearts


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this thread is gay, and not because of the wheels. how the **** do i sage /mk4/ .


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swizz!!* »_this thread is gay, and not because of the wheels. how the **** do i sage /mk4/ .

I think I understand you and your taste in VWs and modifications more than anyone else on this board...yet I have no idea what the hell you just said.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thems is some flaming hot wheels man. wonder if you need astroglide to umm clean em up.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
Dubfetish's Lowenhearts










Not bad indeed, but those wheels look a hell of a lot better than







colored ones. I've always though tasteful wheels looked good, ones like those or A8Ls, etc...


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_I think I understand you and your taste in VWs and modifications more than anyone else on this board...yet I have no idea what the hell you just said.















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_

Not bad indeed, but those wheels look a hell of a lot better than







colored ones. I've always though tasteful wheels looked good, ones like those or A8Ls, etc...

A8Ls in no way compare to Lowenhearts. How dare you. A8Ls are lower than Rota's in the world of Bippu! wheels.
That being said:


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
A8Ls in no way compare to Lowenhearts. How dare you. A8Ls are lower than Rota's in the world of Bippu! wheels.
That being said:










was looking for that pic along with some fairladies and nsx's


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
A8Ls in no way compare to Lowenhearts. How dare you. A8Ls are lower than Rota's in the world of Bippu! wheels.


arent those leon hardirits?


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well along with konig making bootleg gram lights, i can't wait till rota tries copying them.


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
arent those leon hardirits?





































World = 1 Me = 0
It's been a while since I looked them up 

<------


----------



## vw_euro-trash (Mar 10, 2006)

kinda ghey...


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (vw_euro-trash)*

i miss my leons


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yel0wsn0)*

ohhh a lesson thread about wheels 
seriously the MKIV community is pretty one minded when it comes to trying new things 

the prisma lip as konig calls it on there wheels is cool but they cannot pull it off as well as Rays/Volk does in any way shape or form 
and you need some special things to pull off those kinds of wheels


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Zomg... do it! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them!







But Im a chick, sooooo.. yeah, haha, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Platinum Dubber (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Zomg... do it! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them!







But Im a chick, sooooo.. yeah, haha, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

K so lemme ask you a serious question.. Would you make sexxy time with a guy who had rainbow wheels on his jetta?


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Platinum Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinum Dubber* »_
K so lemme ask you a serious question.. Would you make sexxy time with a guy who had rainbow wheels on his jetta?
If you need to pick out wheels so a girl can hop on your dick then you need help.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Platinum Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinum Dubber* »_
K so lemme ask you a serious question.. Would you make sexxy time with a guy who had rainbow wheels on his jetta?

Hmm.. good question... let me think, would it be in the car or would the wheels be visable during the sexxy time?







Because if so, yes. 
Rainbow wheels are panty droppers... /Sarcasm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Zomg... do it! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them!







But Im a chick, sooooo.. yeah, haha, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What are you doing in the MK4 forums? Who said you could come here?


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_i miss my leons

















u traded that for an 07 mini


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
What are you doing in the MK4 forums? Who said you could come here?









But.. I like you guys better.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
But.. I like you guys better.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









Isn't that what BVW is for?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
Isn't that what BVW is for?

Youre meeeeeean.


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Youre meeeeeean.









Lol, I just ment we don't quite have the warrant out for our arrest that we do over here.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_
Lol, I just ment we don't quite have the warrant out for our arrest that we do over here.

I dont get it. But I will go... toodles. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_ohhh a lesson thread about wheels 
seriously the MKIV community is pretty one minded when it comes to trying new things 
the prisma lip as konig calls it on there wheels is cool but they cannot pull it off as well as Rays/Volk does in any way shape or form 
and you need some special things to pull off those kinds of wheels 


Mostly. I'm pretty open when it comes to wheels (should be fairly obvious if you've seen my car), and I know these rainbow trouts aren't for everyone. But you're right, you'd need some special things to pull them off, and I don't recall seeing a MK4 that they would look good on. Different strokes....


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This thread belongs in the wheel and tire forum. only mkivs allowed in the mkiv forum. these wheels aren't mkiv specific.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swizz!!* »_This thread belongs in the wheel and tire forum. only mkivs allowed in the mkiv forum. these wheels aren't mkiv specific.

yup.. I'm sure they would great on a nissan but this isn't *VWVORTEX/NISSAN FLAMING WHEELS.COM*









O Yea Fail Again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fat tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fat tuna* »_
yup.. I'm sure they would great on a nissan but this isn't *VWVORTEX/NISSAN FLAMING WHEELS.COM*








 oh i'm sorry this is vwvortex/we're all elitists/ only german cars for me and OEM wheels since they're so baller .com


----------



## SLakin (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Swizz!!)*

Are they really any uglier then these?


----------



## pathfinder (Jun 11, 2007)

hey i've actually seen them on trucks (tahoes, suburbans, except the whole wheel is covered) more up here in jersey...umm spinning they're odd at first cause its like looking at bubbles u get the dark purple/ green look...not really that cool but i guess if u can pull them off then power to ya


----------

